# how to upload a you tube video to your computer



## corinth (Jan 14, 2015)

If you have wondered how to download a you tube video to your computer, it is rather easy. Just in case it is a bit confusing see the below video.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IubsfPD9U9Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IubsfPD9U9Q[/ame]

1. watch the you tube video.
2. click on pause
3. up at the url, after the www. type ss and hit enter and wait a minute.
4. soon, it will show up on your screen and off to the right will be what format you decide to choose.
5. choose the one you want and click download.
------
6.open your download area of our computer and and open another window which is titled video library.
7. open the folder and drag the you tube video into that folder and now it is there for you to see when ever you like.

Hope that makes sense.

respectfully,
'Corinth


----------



## rawatts (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks, thats info that i needed to know


----------



## GreginND (Jan 22, 2015)

YouTube has improved and youtube videos have a download button now.


----------



## corinth (Jan 23, 2015)

*upoload you tube videos*

It is with great and sincere apology that I now must state that I ran a malware bytes and bit fender security program on my computer and then went to the site, downloaded a video to my computer and then ran both the maleware bytes and Bitdefender and guess what? I got malware and a couple of other low end stuff software show up.

I would not use it until I further check it out!
Maybe I am wrong But I will not put my fellow wine maker's in any type of computer H___!
I will check it out, check some sources and get back to you.

With heartfelt apology,
Corinth.
PS$%$%!!! I did a lot of teckie work when working on line ed and this would rarely ever happened. Retire and you lose that edge!UGH!

PPS: I will come up with some good stuff for Y'all


----------



## RichardC (Aug 24, 2020)

To download YouTube videos, I currently use the link below. It is a little spammy with lots of popups but, has been the most consistent link I've used over the last 3 years. I have no internet home so at work, download videos to watch later.




__





9xbuddy : Online video download helper


helps you download videos from sites like youtube, twitter, facebook, dailymotion and many other with ease.




9xbuddy.org


----------

